# Game chickens



## Unclejebb (Jul 4, 2012)

I've never raised any Game chickens can they be free ranged with other chickens are they have to be penned up.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Game hens are one of the best mother hens we ever had ... I kept them with the others ... in the run because once they were free ranged, it was hard to get them to come back to the coop.

Given half a chance they would steal away a nest and come back with 15 or 20 little ones. lol (but all in all a pretty cool chicken)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

i raise Buckeyes with a few American Games from hatch thru maturity but as the cockerels mature (stags as the gamefowl breeders call them) they must be seperated. REAL American Game Cocks will fight one another and other roosters so they must be kept seperate....I have some that are not very "game" and they run together without any problems but if a strange bird was brought to my yard they would kill it quickly! If you plan to keep Games plan to keep them seperated.


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

The americian ganes roosters can be kept toghther if they are raised toghter. I have a few and they get along fine. The reason they foght is becuase they are very teritoral toward other roosaters.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

this is what two "bothers" were doing today when I was feeding....these boys have run together since hatch but the ladies are starting to lay and the weather is getting warmer so they are getting frisky;










Eventually, even GAMES raised together must be seperated....it's just the nature of the American Game breed! I've had OEG bantams that NEVER fought until the death....most American Games will if they are not dunghill in nature.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Games, upon reaching a certian age, will kill each other. Even nest brothers, will fight to the death on the yard as early as 6 weeks. Hens will also fight, but not usually to the death of one, but it has happened a time or two on this yard. 
You must keep an eye on your young roos, and be prepared to seperate them when they start fighting in earnest.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

bluerooster said:


> games, upon reaching a certian age, will kill each other. Even nest brothers, will fight to the death on the yard as early as 6 weeks. Hens will also fight, but not usually to the death of one, but it has happened a time or two on this yard.
> You must keep an eye on your young roos, and be prepared to seperate them when they start fighting in earnest.


ditto^^^:d


----------

